
Ask HN: Need help from police officers for problem validation - Sharma
we are a group of software architects working on a solution for public safety domain, primarily for police officers.<p>Are there any police officers here on HN who are willing to provide us their valuable feedback? Preferably a short call (not more than 15-20 min).<p>We just wanted to make sure that the problem we are trying to solve is a valid concern before we go ahead and start spending more time on it.<p>Thanks in advance!
======
sicelo
perhaps you could detail the problem here :-)

